# Hello (howdy?)



## MacMonster (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey,
I recently moved to TX so I thought a "howdy!" was in order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really love this forum so far. I hope someone can answer my question/s about a few MAC products and that I can become a good regular member. 

-MACmonster


----------



## Janice (Jan 14, 2007)

Howdy is considered a greeting in Texas, so yes, it's very much in order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to have you here, if you want to post your MAC questions in MAC Chat I'm sure some lovelies would be happy to assist you. See you on the forum!


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey im new here too but im in love with this forum already


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi, Janice and Teal ^_^/

I love it, too! haha I didn't even tink there would be a MAC forum. I googled a face chart and find this somehow!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Jan 14, 2007)

HOWDY! I'm new here too and I live in the North Dallas area so just thought I'd welcome you as well!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey there!  Welcome!  This is a great place to find answers and get great advice!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 14, 2007)

Ahh... glad you started your own thread, I can welcome you again now!!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 15, 2007)

hehe. Thank you, beauties!


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## juli (Jan 15, 2007)

welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks!

hehe fabulous avatars!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

